# Ever been bogged down?



## lenny (Mar 9, 2008)

Got bogged down this weekend attempting to reverse over wet grass, only got about 3 metre's , Was'nt too bothered cos I am getting used to the new van and it was'nt a big deal but It got me thinking of what aids you can carry to get you out of this rut.
A few years ago I was leaving a building site inn a large mobile crane and trying to climb a greasy incline when my wheels started slipping and sliding all over the place, 6 wheel drive engaged,diff locks engaged, the crane (weighing 75 ton) was going nowhere, stop and think, nothing on site big enough to pull me out, just then looked in my mirrors and two paddy groundworkers appeared with wheelbarrows and started  chucking this grey powder under my wheels and formed a track of this stuff across my exit route, Try again Geordie they said, I got traction and the crane was out in a jiffy The powder was cement,now I'm not saying carry a bag of cement with you but what other aids are avilable and/or feasable?

PS Sorry if this bored you


----------



## Trevor (Mar 9, 2008)

lenny said:


> Got bogged down this weekend attempting to reverse over wet grass, only got about 3 metre's , Was'nt too bothered cos I am getting used to the new van and it was'nt a big deal but It got me thinking of what aids you can carry to get you out of this rut.
> A few years ago I was leaving a building site inn a large mobile crane and trying to climb a greasy incline when my wheels started slipping and sliding all over the place, 6 wheel drive engaged,diff locks engaged, the crane (weighing 75 ton) was going nowhere, stop and think, nothing on site big enough to pull me out, just thenlooked in my mirrirs and two paddy groundworkers appeared with wheelbarrows and started  chucking this grey powder under my wheels and formed a track of this stuff across my exit route, Try again Geordie they said, I got traction and the crane was out in a jiffy The powder was cement,now I'm not saying carry a bag of cement with you but what other aids are avilable and/or feasable?
> 
> PS Sorry if this bored you


Sand mats what the use in the desert and aye i have been stuck in the mud a few times, so Lenny what you have to do is run back home and get your crane and lift your van out of the mud or fit a landrover winch to the front of your van and hope there is something like a tree to hook onto and hey presto your out.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Mar 9, 2008)

Its an interesting subject because Motorhomes are pretty bad at getting off the wet stuff.
The biggest joke item has to be the rolly mats made by Fiamma. I'd like to see the Joker who thought them up try them.
The best stuff has to be Perforated Steel Plate-PSP but it is very heavy. There is now an aluminium version but you could probably have a month in Spain for the cost of the stuff 
Something that does work and does not take up very much space are bread trays. 
You will need 4 of them. Cut the sides off and then place them so that the ridged sides are facing out (for grip) Get a jumbo economy pack of zip-ties and join them together.
When you are going somewhere silly, stop and have a look first. Put the mats down and drive onto them. They can make the difference between having to stay an extra day or not.


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 9, 2008)

naa joost say till it dry's oot,u'll be fine at least u'll get a goodnites kip


----------



## lenny (Mar 9, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Sand mats what the use in the desert and aye i have been stuck in the mud a few times, so Lenny what you have to do is run back home and get your crane and lift your van out of the mud or fit a landrover winch to the front of your van and hope there is something like a tree to hook onto and hey presto your out.



Thanks Trev, Wanted Landrover winch, 12 volt, must be cheap or free,don't need trees , just drive in some kind of anchor.
Now you've got me thinkin


----------



## lenny (Mar 9, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> Its an interesting subject because Motorhomes are pretty bad at getting off the wet stuff.
> The biggest joke item has to be the rolly mats made by Fiamma. I'd like to see the Joker who thought them up try them.
> The best stuff has to be Perforated Steel Plate-PSP but it is very heavy. There is now an aluminium version but you could probably have a month in Spain for the cost of the stuff
> Something that does work and does not take up very much space are bread trays.
> ...



Haway ,Balloo, they might do the trick,and even if they don't, I'm sure the Fiamma girl could keep us entertained till help arrives


----------



## scotchjock (Mar 9, 2008)

*Griptrack*

We spent the festive season at Glenmore (Cairngorms) and we had some very heavy rain. Time to go home-3900kg was going nowhere. Put the griptrack down under the driving wheels in 2 inches of standing water on grass and away we went. The time before that was Bridlington in August and again griptrack got us away.


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 9, 2008)

scotchjock said:


> We spent the festive season at Glenmore (Cairngorms) and we had some very heavy rain. Time to go home-3900kg was going nowhere. Put the griptrack down under the driving wheels in 2 inches of standing water on grass and away we went. The time before that was Bridlington in August and again griptrack got us away.



beutifull part of the country the gorms....


----------



## Trevor (Mar 9, 2008)

If you read my post with a photo of my van at my mates place near Alston
I got bogged down there and my mate tried to pull me out with her small van no luck so she got out her big merc hippy bus and bobs your uncle came out no probs, now i dont belive any of these fancy mats would have saved the day.
As baloothebear said it depends what the ground your on.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Mar 10, 2008)

lenny said:


> Haway ,Balloo, they might do the trick,and even if they don't, I'm sure the Fiamma girl could keep us entertained till help arrives



The off-road racers have a similar item to the bread trays. The difference being that they cost over £100 a pair  
The cut up trays really workbut, like you say, not as pretty as the Fiamma Girly


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 10, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> The off-road racers have a similar item to the bread trays. The difference being that they cost over £100 a pair
> The cut up trays really workbut, like you say, not as pretty as the Fiamma Girly



I carry cut down bread trays too, only used them once when i thought the ground looked a bit iffy. I put them down and reversed onto them and when it was time to leave just eased off and once on hard stopped and picked them up. Word of caution, file off any bakery identification from them as they dont like people using them and you could be done for pinching. The fiamma yellow waste of times are useless, I once tried to use them when stuck in an icy c.l. and they just disintegrated into a million shards. I still carry some but only to place in front of the bread trays. I always park with my drive wheels as close to hardstanding as possible and I always survey the ground to find the best available spot. Consequently the only time i have been stuck was on that icy c.l. 4 years ago now.


----------



## sundown (Mar 10, 2008)

I have never been bogged down to the extent of needing to be pulled out.
I think that being careful "where" you park and even more careful of "how" you drive off is the easiest answer!
but rather than expensive solutions,
why not carry two pieces of strong plywood
15" x 30" and reverse your drive wheels on to them
when you park, ready to drive off easily in the morning.


----------



## avandriver (Mar 10, 2008)

For the past couple of years I have hired a transit van to tow my trailer with my stationary engines to the shows up and down the country .

And I have allways done what Nick has done and that is to park my driving wheels on a solid board .

I used a decorating plank cut in two and parked on them leaving about 6 feet of board in front of the wheels by the time you have reached the end of the plank you have enough momemtum to keep you going Even with 3 quarters of a ton in the trailer .



Steve


----------



## lenny (Mar 10, 2008)

sundown said:


> I have never been bogged down to the extent of needing to be pulled out.
> I think that being careful "where" you park and even more careful of "how" you drive off is the easiest answer!
> but rather than expensive solutions,
> why not carry two pieces of strong plywood
> ...



Sounds like good advice, Nick, But does'nt the board lift up when the wheels drive off the edge of them, risking damage to the underside of the van?


----------



## sundown (Mar 10, 2008)

I suppose that could be possible!
but its never happened yet
maybe revving it in 1st gear could make that happen
but driving off in 2nd gear at a controlled speed
usually does the trick


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm amazed that Fiamma still manage to sell those dopey roll mats. You would have thought that all the various Forums would have slagged them off enough by now


----------



## avandriver (Mar 10, 2008)

A good idea that the 4x4 guys use when using boards is 

Tie some rope to the back edge of each board and attach the other end to the back of your van ,  That way when you drive over and of the boards you will not have to stop on soft grass to retrieve the boards you can just drag them behind you untill you get to firm ground 


Steve


----------



## Polly (Mar 10, 2008)

*yellow perils*

oh dear
being a novice I bought a pair of these yellow mats. I must leave the lap top now and go and find my receipt dustbin collection tomorrow. That was lucky.
I am now going to go into my blue refuge bag. be back later.
I will then be able to take them back and get my £10 back from go camping.
I have got 4 black rubber mats from the pound shop.


----------



## Polly (Mar 10, 2008)

*found it*

found it
after I went through fridays chinese, the small bag of throw outs found a B & Q receipt and a Tesco and an Asda thought I wouldn't find it .It is always the way the last small bag with the left overs in the ucky stuff It's what is called 'sod's law'
anyway I can now take them back and get my £10.80 back.
When I get stuck I will call on my FRIENDS (if I have any! Ha Ha )
FRIENDS are priceless.
With that £10 I can buy 3 bottles of red from asda and share with my friends (I'll have loads then only joking)


----------



## walkers (Mar 10, 2008)

after getting stuck on a c&cc site in august on a wet clay field, after being told 'it'll be ok as long as you don't go on the boggy patch at the bottom of the hill' i have decided to walk on the wet field before driving on and getting stuck if its wet it can be ok but that clay is like grease once you start spinning just forget about driving out you need pulling off that stuff. the only time i have ever been stuck and i have been on wet fields before that what annoyed me was the site management didn't have the sense to work out that wet  clay soil field and motorhomes don't get on all that well and it's best to turn someone away than have your field churned up pulling them out. have to say though whilst waiting for a tow out i watched a volvo and caravan drive through the boggy patch and somehow not get stuck i am thinking he must have had traction controll or something


----------



## irenerobbie (Mar 10, 2008)

*bogged down*

i got bogged down at the side of a beach and wasn't sure how far the incoming tide would come up the shore. so panic stricken i filled bag after bag of sand and made a wee, sandy road for the wheels. five hours later with a lovely sandy pathway i tried to get away . it didn't bloody work. so i just had to do the pathetic female routine when a 4x4 passed . that worked


----------



## walkers (Mar 10, 2008)

irenerobbie said:


> i got bogged down at the side of a beach and wasn't sure how far the incoming tide would come up the shore. so panic stricken i filled bag after bag of sand and made a wee, sandy road for the wheels. five hours later with a lovely sandy pathway i tried to get away . it didn't bloody work. so i just had to do the pathetic female routine when a 4x4 passed . that worked


that would work for you females but us males don't like to look pathetic its a man thing.


----------



## lenny (Mar 10, 2008)

Polly said:


> found it
> after I went through fridays chinese, the small bag of throw outs found a B & Q receipt and a Tesco and an Asda thought I wouldn't find it .It is always the way the last small bag with the left overs in the ucky stuff It's what is called 'sod's law'
> anyway I can now take them back and get my £10.80 back.
> When I get stuck I will call on my FRIENDS (if I have any! Ha Ha )
> ...



You're so right Polly, Friends are priceless and you have made lots more friends by joining this site

ps. Polly put the kettle away...I'll have a glass of Red thankyou


----------



## Trevor (Mar 10, 2008)

Polly said:


> oh dear
> being a novice I bought a pair of these yellow mats. I must leave the lap top now and go and find my receipt dustbin collection tomorrow. That was lucky.
> I am now going to go into my blue refuge bag. be back later.
> I will then be able to take them back and get my £10 back from go camping.
> I have got 4 black rubber mats from the pound shop.


It's sod's law you buy something then find out later it's not what it's cracked up to be


----------



## walkers (Mar 10, 2008)

Trevor said:


> It's sod's law you buy something then find out later it's not what it's cracked up to be


well i was gonna buy some and now am glad i didn't cos i would have been peed off


----------



## loubylou (Mar 10, 2008)

Whilst camping (in a tent) in good old mid Wales we chose a site on the Mawdach estuary a steep grassy hillside down to the water.  We were in a 4x4 and knew we could get out, but some people......
...........we used to sit outside our tent and watch little cars go down the field, past us, they would get to the bottom realise there was no flat ground to pitch then try to drive back up fully loaded with camping gear, kids and dog. After about the third eejit my husband wouldnt tow anymore, cause our clutch was starting to smell!  People were always very grateful, but who would pay for a new clutch.

You gotta help yourself and walk the area before pitching.

does that sound a bit hard, oops sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Mar 11, 2008)

avandriver said:


> A good idea that the 4x4 guys use when using boards is
> 
> Tie some rope to the back edge of each board and attach the other end to the back of your van ,  That way when you drive over and of the boards you will not have to stop on soft grass to retrieve the boards you can just drag them behind you untill you get to firm ground
> 
> ...



Please be very careful trying this stunt: I have seen two people flattened by boards coming out of the ground. One had severe bruising and the other a broken arm.
It's better to have the tie at the back of the PSP or boards. This way it comes out with a round, swinging motion rather than a snatched pull.
Like all emergency procedures, it is best practised before you need to do it in anger. If you have a local 4x4 Club go and see if they have a winch and recovery course.


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 4, 2008)

Winching Land rovers is one thing but motorhomes can be heavy things. As advised above it needs proper training. Four-wheel drive is also no guarantee that you won't get stuck, if your tyres get full of mud you have a nice shiny smooth surface that gives little grip.
Jump out have a look walk the area if it looks good go for it. Never trust that little voice in the back of your mind that says 'It'll be alright, go for it' Trust your own judgement.


----------



## lenny (May 4, 2008)

BedfordMJ said:


> Winching Land rovers is one thing but motorhomes can be heavy things. As advised above it needs proper training. Four-wheel drive is also no guarantee that you won't get stuck, if your tyres get full of mud you have a nice shiny smooth surface that gives little grip.
> Jump out have a look walk the area if it looks good go for it. Never trust that little voice in the back of your mind that says 'It'll be alright, go for it' Trust your own judgement.



I still say Polly's got the best idea Just commandeer the local tractor


http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj208/simmutch/Picture023.jpg

Sorry Polly


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 4, 2008)

lenny said:


> I still say Polly's got the best idea Just commandeer the local tractor
> 
> 
> http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj208/simmutch/Picture023.jpg
> ...



Or get a trailer and take your own tractor just in case


----------



## Polly (May 4, 2008)

Hia
No offence taken Lenny
Last Sunday after watching our Georgie race  somewhere in the Midlands .
I had not seen a tractor all weekend. not to worry weather had been kind to us.
Untill yes i came to go and I slid and slide not moving tried reverse (not much to reverse I would have ended on the race track) Went forward again to no avail. My son started to tow his little egg cup with no problem. Lucky for me he still loves me and he came back to help. He got in the drivers seat while i found my bread trays to try out. No need he got me out. 
It's the way i do it !!!!!
I am still a LEARNER


----------



## Polly (May 4, 2008)

Hia
Me again

NEWS FLASH

Son as just come back from Delemere (Nr Chester)
Wasn't going this weekend but when out practising someone asked if they were not going this Sunday and george heard so wanted to go and race.

The NEWS FALASH is that it was very muddy and a TRACTOR was towing out.
I missed it as i stayed at home this weekend to get some chores done
Ohhhhhhhh yes i missed the tractor.
I wonder what colour ti was????

Our george came overall 3rd and was on the podemum (have to learn how to spell this word incase he goes on it again

Right I've bored you enough
Going to get a glass or two of the old red stuff  to compensate missing the tractor.


----------



## lenny (May 4, 2008)

Polly said:


> Hia
> Me again
> 
> NEWS FLASH
> ...



Nice one Polly, It'll not be long before your grandson's standing proudly at the top of that Podium


----------



## spacehopper (May 25, 2008)

Ex-army sand ladders are excellent things to have - if you have room to carry them or are going somewhere where you may get stuck. If you shop around army surplus places you can get them for around £30 a pair. They are steel so quite heavy but if you have a roof rack can be roof mounted. You can get aluminium ones which are lighter but far more expensive and similar plastic things called 'waffles'
I just bolted a pair to the side of my truck when we went to Iceland


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (May 25, 2008)

Oo! a FC 101 - more pics please


----------



## Nosha (May 26, 2008)

*Stuck!*

We got stuck in soft sand a few years ago, I wet the sand and took the mats out of the van and used them!!

After ruining one of the mats I bought a set of plastic strip things. I don't know if they work as I've not got stuck since... back to sods law again, how many items do we all carry but never use??!!


----------



## Davesport (May 27, 2008)

Before I bought my MH I got talking to a couple in a lovely Niesmann. After giving me a short guided tour of his bus his parting shot was "always carry a set of snowchains" Not for the snow, but incase you get bogged on a muddy pitch. Well, I've got the chains but so far have never had to use them. I've come close but they've never been out of thier bag. I think this served to focus my attention on the kind of surface that I stop on.

Anyone had experience of using chains in the mud  & did they work ?

Dave.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (May 28, 2008)

I think that we discussed the little yellow mats a bit earlier but I may be wrong. They are one of my pet hates because we all buy the things in good faith against the evil day.
If you still have the receipt go and get your money back. 
Fiamma is a pretty reliable company. How they ever let their name be used with these things astounds me.


----------



## barnybg (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi,We've used old carpet in the past and it's worked a treat got us out of the sand a few times,we always carry a roll of stair carpet now.
Great tip about old plastic(bakery) bread baskets,will try that one too !


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Sep 8, 2008)

I may have found something better than bread trays; disposable plastic pallets. I am going to go out and test them sometime this week and will keep you posted


----------



## kangooroo (Sep 8, 2008)

My Kangoo Roo had to be towed off the Royal Welsh Showground by a tractor last year.  I made sure I camped on tarmac afterwards as I was in a very remote and rural spot so could easily have been stranded!


----------



## Don (Sep 8, 2008)

That question is tempting Providence as I am booked in at Pickering in 10 days.


----------



## carthago (Sep 8, 2008)

my motorholme is 4wd(smug look) went to broughton game fair told to park on the top field, no probs, until i had to reverse up the hill to the wall,two perfectly placed cow pats stopped me dead, they must have measured my wheelbase couldnt have been better. but it has got me out of a few wet sites, and once had to tow my mates mh out


----------



## Patterdale (Sep 8, 2008)

We like to camp all year round and have found ourselfs getting stuck in mud/snow and sometimes needing a tow or using the rubber mats out of the camper to get out, so we looked at alternative traction.  Snow chains were a good possability but to messy so we looked at better tyres and now use mud & snow tyres which are great and work really well. We do carry snow chains which can also be used in mud when the going gets tuff.


----------



## voxol51 (Oct 8, 2008)

Whenever I park on grass, dry or wet, I park on fiamma roly mats under all 4 wheels and never had a problem. Twin wheel rear axle and rear wheel drive helps!

Trying to slide roly mats under tyres with treads already full of mud is a waste of time. 
Park on them!

Voxy.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 8, 2008)

voxol51 said:


> !
> 
> Trying to slide *roly mats *under tyres with treads already full of mud is a waste of time.
> Park on them!
> ...



*my bold*

Sorey, bit I still believe that the Fiamma Rolly mats are made from the offcuts of Satan's discarded unterkrakers


----------



## Geo (Oct 18, 2008)

It is interesting that there are so many negative posts about the Fiamma Rolly mats!

I have been stuck 3 times in the past few weeks in sloppy clay like mud, wild camping in here Romania and Bulgaria. All 3 times the mats had me out in a very short time. Without them I would have been stuck for ages and probably hiking miles to find help to pull me out.

Perhaps they are of little use to a large MH, but my little Romahome seems to be perfectly adapted to rolling out of the bog on the little yellow mats. Without them, the wheels just dig deep holes. As soon as I realize I am about to be stuck, I stop trying to spin the wheels and place the tip of the mat against the front tyres, choosing the direction that seems best to get to harder ground. Then slowly drive onto them.

The only problem is what to do with them after, as they are so caked in mud it is impossible to clean them off immediately - especially as you were about to go somewhere. Best way I have found is to toss them in a plastic bag and clean them in a fast flowing river later on.

I have been carrying them around after getting stuck twice last year, requiring a tow both times. Didn't need them to get out of a problem until recently. But as far as I am concerned, when needed, they worked perfectly.

I have also placed them under the front wheels when camped on suspicious grass or sand, especially if it looks like rain coming. Makes it easy to drive off to a hard surface in the morning then walk back and pick them up.

You'll not see me on a dirt road without those mats stowed behind my seat.

Peter
nomadness.benlo.com


----------



## Firefox (Nov 5, 2010)

I used the Fiamma mats last week to get out of trouble on a sloping welsh CC site at Devauden. I wasn't badly stuck, but the grass was very wet and it was on a slope. Using the mats gave me enough traction to reverse 5m up a slope. Then this height enabled me to build up momentum, roll down into a dip and up another grass slope out of the site.

So it's unfair to say they are useless. They may not get you out of a deep rut, but there was definitely no way I would have got up that slope without them, and no way I would have got up the steeper grass slope out of the site without building up momentum on the other slope.


----------



## John H (Nov 5, 2010)

I agree totally with ***** and baloo about the yellow fiamma mats - useless. When it happened to us (once in Britanny and once in Poland) we found that the best solution was a group of burly youths who virtually lifted us out for the price of a drink or two!


----------



## jayeastanglia (Nov 5, 2010)

I just carry a few 5 ton ratchet straps and a pole..Hammer the pole in the ground and use ratchet strap to slowly pull us out..only way if you are on your own,plus the ratchet strap is useful as a tow rope.


----------



## dolmen (Nov 5, 2010)

My story on getting stuck ... on a French aire bout lunch time, it was quite full, the only place was a small grassy patch on a slope! As I pulled on to it I just knew I would never get reversed back out  and all those eyes watching! before I switched her off I selected reverse gear and tried slowly to pull back out, no way was I going anywhere.

I told DW our situation and to save face we out sat them all, we had a long long lunch ... waited for a clear path on the low side of the aire, started up drove down the grassy slope and out the other side ... Hey Presto 

Lesson learnt, I'm now very careful where we park.

Cheers


----------



## Daveandjacqui (Nov 5, 2010)

baloothebear said:


> Its an interesting subject because Motorhomes are pretty bad at getting off the wet stuff.
> The biggest joke item has to be the rolly mats made by Fiamma. I'd like to see the Joker who thought them up try them.
> The best stuff has to be Perforated Steel Plate-PSP but it is very heavy. There is now an aluminium version but you could probably have a month in Spain for the cost of the stuff
> Something that does work and does not take up very much space are bread trays.
> ...


 
We can vouch for breadtrays but where can you get replacements from ?


----------



## Airecraft (Nov 5, 2010)

*Bogged down....?*

Never! 






Luckily a dozen burly pheasant hunters in 4x4s arrived and saved the day.


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 5, 2010)

avandriver said:


> A good idea that the 4x4 guys use when using boards is
> 
> Tie some rope to the back edge of each board and attach the other end to the back of your van ,  That way when you drive over and of the boards you will not have to stop on soft grass to retrieve the boards you can just drag them behind you untill you get to firm ground
> 
> ...



Bit dangerous to do this with front-wheel drive vehicles (which are the main ones to have problems) and some vehicle recovery information doesn't recommend the practice either.


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 5, 2010)

Daveandjacqui said:


> We can vouch for breadtrays but where can you get replacements from ?


 

I guess you can steal them just about anywhere. Just make sure that none of the UK's 47,000,000 CCTV cameras are pointing your direction.


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 5, 2010)

Been lucky & always managed to get myself out of trouble but had some close calls. I wouldn't say the yellow mats are useless but they won't help much if you have got to the point of being stuck. If in doubt use them early on as once you are sinking down into a hole the problem gets worse. I'm lucky that on my van I have a 'snow mode' button, it has got me out of a few dodgy situations. If I turn it on it engage 2nd gear & I think it gives drive to both the front wheels, all I know is I have felt the wheels starting to spin & a quick press of the button & I'm off.


----------



## Goaskalys (Nov 6, 2010)

Last summer I got stuck in a grass car park up by Hadrians Wall, had to flag down a friendly farmer, who towed me out with his land rover, cost me a bottle of wine .... well worth the price.  And, yes I'm going to be much more careful in future.


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Nov 6, 2010)

My intension's were to use our van all year so with that in mind we got a Transit with twin rear wheels for better traction..
ps not all my ideas are good ones 


dunk


----------



## Byronic (Nov 6, 2010)

Probably already been suggested but letting the driven wheel tyre pressures down often helps must have inflator handy of course.
I once extricated my van by threading a length of rope through the wheel vent holes and around the tyre and knotting off on the outside (bit like snow chains) soon as I was clear cut the rope off.


----------



## coolasluck (Nov 6, 2010)

Aire_on_a_shoestring said:


> Never!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




Jesus i thought we had had problems,interesting thread and a great photo this one as we had this happen to us late one night near usk on the brecon beacons.We were aided by some army folk on there way to a day of quad biking nearby,they pushed us out but boy did we (in particular the wife) have a sleepless night just a shame we could nt have enjoyed the view.I wish we had of had a camera as i was trying to dig my wheel out with a fiamma block the next morning we had an audience of about 40 sheep watching us in the road,for some reason they found us to be quite a draw,that was the only smile for a few hours that morning too!!
I now have a shovel in my van,but looking at this thread made me realise i could have jacked the wheel up and made life easier for myself,well i suppose you live and learn at least im not the only one   lol

You deserve a prize for that photo,i imagine that photo was taken for a reason probably to rub your nose in it.
After our experiance we went to the nearest town to a cheap car park and spen an hour having a bloody good clean up operation,the bloody mud got everywhere.


----------



## Tbear (Nov 7, 2010)

Got to cl site in derbyshire a bit late just getting dark stopped at farmhouse to be warned to park at top of field as bottom still a bit soft top fine and would be no problem. Drove on to top heading for hookup got 20ft well and truly stuck. Walked back to farmhouse to be told hubby with tractor on way. One hour later hubby turns up with a tractor and parks well to side of me. Said he could not park in front as the tractor would get bogged in!


----------



## Luckheart (Nov 7, 2010)

We went to a festival a few years ago and needed to be towed onto the site!


----------



## Tbear (Nov 7, 2010)

Luckheart said:


> We went to a festival a few years ago and needed to be towed onto the site!


 
Is your van still there


----------



## AyGee (Nov 7, 2010)

*Bogged down??*

Sometimes small is beautiful...............my demountable may be small and look odd but I've never been bogged down and only used the 4wd a couple of times

AyGee


----------



## spatey (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Wingnut
Like all of us YES I have been bogged down I used four Bread trays that I had acquired and cut off the sides leaving now a flat corrugated base, this was placed under the wheels, allowing wheels to grip, and out I came, I carry these all the time as when I stand for some time on grass that’s wet also sand, I use these trays placed under the four wheels to stop Van from sinking in much and they do work every time, and like I said they can be used to help you get out when place end to end. Cost of the trays are very expensive (nowt)


----------

